# Some of my stuff...



## KevinRI (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been on this forum for a while now looking at all the great stuff you've come up with and I just wanted to share some of my projects from the last couple of years. The scarecrow skull was rebuilt into the ground breaker I made in 2011. Trying to make something new every year. Sorry about the pic quality, they were taken on my phone. Enjoy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice work! That first corpsed skeleton looks like he should could with his own "fragrance"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love a groundbreaker in a suit


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats one great corpse you got there.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the corpsing! I love the ground breaker in the suit also!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work on all of them, they look exceptional, and thanks for sharing the pics with us. Always nice to see everyone's work and get more inspired.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work, love the one in the suit! The first one is good and icky too. ;-)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I like them very much, love the suit as well, and that last shot is particularly creepy. Nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice..........


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are really good! They all look amazing in both hard light and at night. Very, very cool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic looking props. What did you corpse the first one with? Quote from The Mummy, "He's still...still...juicy".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice corpsing job on the skelly, and I like the ground breaker too.


----------



## KevinRI (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I went with the skull and bones corpsing technique on the bucky and took the pic while he was drying so that probably explains the "juiciness".


----------

